# Brief von [ edit] ( PGMedia Telecom)



## Tatjana (2 März 2009)

Ich bin ganz neu hier und habe das Forum über Google gefunden.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen!

Auch ich hatte am Samstag einen Brief von dem Anwalt [ edit]  in der Post.

Ich soll 33 EUR zahlen da sonst das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren gegen mich eingeleitet wird. 

Die Hauptforderung waren 2,99 EUR aus einer unbezahlten Telefonrechnung. :gruebel:

Angeblich hätte ich alle vorherigen Mahnungen ignoriert.

Ich habe nie auch nur einen Schnippsel von denen erhalten! :roll:

Dazu kommt, dass als Empfängeradresse die Adresse genannte wurde, wo ich vor ziemlich genau drei Jahren auszog.  Wie die nun in meinen aktuellen Breifkasten, in einem ganz anderen Ort kam, ist mir schleierhaft!

Was ratet ihr mir nun,wie soll ich mich verhalten?


----------

